# Goats Eating Horses Tail...



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm the kind of person that loves to see a horse that has a tail that is long - long enough to drag the ground. Unfortunately, my horses tail is only as long as his tail bone... because my goats eat his tail. Is the a solution or something I could put on my horses tail to keep the goats from eating it?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

You know I have that problem sometime also. Yes you need to watch it carefully. I was at CSU Vet hospital and they had a wad of horse hair that they gout out of a lambs stomach. What they said to do and what I do is I have my horses tail in a tail sock. try to keep them from eating it, it will bind in the stomach.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Coolness. Thank you!  

Sooo glad I asked before something bad happened... :shocked:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

K. I just did a quick google search, and the only thing I came up with for horse tail socks, were socks made out of horse hair... where would you recommend buying a tail sock from?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is what we use. http://www.tackwholesale.com/derby-lycr ... -2284.html

Sorry it is called a tail bag not sock. :hammer:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Cool! Thank you!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

No problem.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

We have a donkey that eats the horses tails. And yes a tail bag is the answer. I like the braided tailbag over the to tube type. 
http://www.raraequus.com/productcart/pc ... =21713When theire tails are braided unless you take them out daily then tend to knot up and are really hard to get undone. I still take my hosrse tail out every few days and re braid it after i finger comb it. But you can go a little longer without having to do so. The end also gives them a better fly swisher.
this site also tells you how to make your own
http://www.raraequus.com/articles/make_tail_bag.htm
beth


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Cool!  I'll look into making one. I priced out buying one, and with shipping it was over $30...


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

yea they are a little pricey, i only paid fifteen for mine but i work at the store so im able to get them at cost. And lycra is a little expensive. But i love the fact that my horses tail comes out knot free and i can just finger comb it. The biggest thing about putting a tail in any sort of tail bag is to wash it first. I dont even brush my horses tail without washing and conditioning it first.
beth


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

I _would_ be able to buy a tail bag at a local horse store, but the only store that carries that kind of stuff closed last fall... :worried:

Ok. I'll make sure to do that. It will be tough, though, to get in the habit, since I haven't had to do that in forever (since Oakey had practically no tail...).


----------

